
NetCDF or HDF5 - aqui_c
I have been using HDF5 for a while now, and have always been happy. However, I&#x27;ve seen some people who are loyal NetCDF users.<p>I am storing 3D, 4D, and 5D arrays, and since I am starting a new, multi-year project, I would like to know your take on NetCDF and why would someone consider using it over HDF5 (for instance, long-term support, etc.)
======
nabla9
Are you aware that netCDF-4 has partial supports for HDF5 format?

[https://www.unidata.ucar.edu/software/netcdf/docs/interopera...](https://www.unidata.ucar.edu/software/netcdf/docs/interoperability_hdf5.html)

~~~
aqui_c
Yes, I am. That is what made me wonder, why would you go for one or the other?
What would it be the feature that makes you tip the balance towards one or the
other?

